# Spider-Man vs SM Kabuto



## JayDox (Aug 25, 2012)

Distance: 50 meters
Restrictions: Speed is equal. No Manda 2 or Edo summonings. 
Location: Central Park in New York
They are both in character

Scenario 1: Spider Man thinks Kabuto is some random super villian, no knowledge for either. SM lasts for only 10 minutes
Scenario 2: Same except Spider-man has read Kabuto's page on the OBD wiki
Scenario 3: SM last for 25 minutes and both have read the wiki's.

How goes this?


----------



## hammer (Aug 25, 2012)

spiderman rapes


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 25, 2012)

Spider-Man stomps


----------



## Rax (Aug 25, 2012)

What kind of witty remark will he make as he steps on Kabuto's face?


----------



## Swordsman Zabuza (Aug 25, 2012)

Spiderman ' daily overload of up to six months. "Argument


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 26, 2012)

Cinnabar Star said:


> What kind of witty remark will he make as he steps on Kabuto's face?



"You're not even worth being the toe-jam between Lizard's toes."


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't SM Naruto already beat Spider-man? I see no reason SM Kabuto can't do the same......


----------



## Illairen (Aug 26, 2012)

How is he beating kabuto? Just using spiderman?s OBD wiki page because I never read a spiderman comic, just spiderman movies, but....

here

Spiderman speed: supersonic+
Kabuto speed: mach 13-17

Spiderman DC. Building level 
Kabuto DC. Large building level

Spiderman durability: Large building level
Kabuto durability: building level 

Kabuto uses white snake or tayuya`s sound genjutsu+kills the guy.
If spiderman lands a hit (highly unlikely regarding the speed difference), kabuto just regenerates from it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2012)

SM Kabutops is too hax for Spidey IMO


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 26, 2012)

How would spiderman get past his water regeneration thingy? Not to mention the speed difference and Kabuto's cutting chakra attack


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2012)

you guys realize spiderman can dodge bullets that go 200 miles per second right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 26, 2012)

MHS+ Spidey ? 


really ? 

When was it ?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 26, 2012)

hammer said:


> you guys realize spiderman can dodge bullets that go 200 miles per second right?





Really?


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> MHS+ Spidey ?
> 
> 
> really ?
> ...





Endless said:


> Really?



I dont know  but I saw like a few spidey vs HST char threads and posted it.  apparently he was wearing a fake symbyoite suit with his back turned and his spidy sense did not go off.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah kabuto pretty much wins this since spider-man's spider sense can be overwhelmed by faster speeds and kabuto is Mach 13 from powerscaling his fight with naruto right?


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> Yeah kabuto pretty much wins this since spider-man's spider sense can be overwhelmed by faster speeds and kabuto is Mach 13 from powerscaling his fight with naruto right?



mach 13 is slow for spidy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2012)

spidey schooled the entire x-men once


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 26, 2012)

Speed is equal, btw.


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2012)

DarkTorrent said:


> Speed is equal, btw.



running speed=/= reaction speed.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Aug 26, 2012)

I will never understand why the obd equalizes speed. It's stupid if you ask me


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2012)

the obd looks down on equalizing speed.


----------



## Monna (Aug 26, 2012)

Kabuto is too versatile for Spider-man.


----------



## JayDox (Aug 26, 2012)

200 miles per second? ?


----------



## hammer (Aug 26, 2012)

yes dodging bullets at 200 mps


----------



## Hozukimaru (Aug 26, 2012)

Spiderman reads Kabuto's out-dated wiki profile and thinks that Kabuto is still a genin and goes easy on him xD jk 

though how would Kabuto in part 1 fare against Spidey?sorry for my horrible english


----------



## creative (Aug 26, 2012)

I understand that spidey is vastly more powerful but why is it so far-fetched to believe someone as hax'd as SM kabuto can stand a chance. I recall a thread of naruto being able to beat spider-man (sage mode naruto anyways).



JayDox said:


> 200 miles per second? ?



bullets are very fast. spidey evaded more threatening attacks. his reaction speed is what, supersonic? hypersonic?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Um, SM Kabuto can turn to water now, heal at an accelerated rate, and use the Sound Four's and Orochimaru's abilities. Hell he can most likely cut through his webbing with Chakra Scalpels.

How in the hell does Spider-Man even have a chance? Kabuto's practically immune to physical attacks.


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2012)

Kabuto is powerful for an HST character. he just got fodderized due to plot.

He's not losing this match.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 27, 2012)

Petes dodged lightening and his precog has let him make mid air course corrections to aim dodge lasers and the like...guy was also recently trained by Shang Chi who shits on anything reaction time and speed wise from the NU

Not sure if he can put Kabuto down permanent knocking him out is possible..I think..maybe but Pete can certainly dance around him and avoid being tagged easy enough


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2012)

seriously ? is Spidey MHS reactions legit ?  or which is it


I always thought supersonic+/hypersonic he was


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> seriously ? is Spidey MHS reactions legit ?  or which is it
> 
> 
> I always thought* supersonic+/hypersonic* he was



he is but his precog is so damn sophisticated that he can aim dodge lasers and shit even when his back is turned..and he's distracted

IIRC electro has done shit like fire lightening at him from behind and he;'s hopped off a car and onto a fence post or something right off

he's not a legit light reaction timer..but his precog is pretty beastly..and then there's his training by Shang Chi who's pretty beastly


----------



## Hozukimaru (Aug 27, 2012)

yea sure but whats spideys strongest attack. a punch or something???if he cant damage kabuto he cant possibly beat him.(dont u say)


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Um, SM Kabuto can turn to water now, heal at an accelerated rate, and use the Sound Four's and Orochimaru's abilities. Hell he can most likely cut through his webbing with Chakra Scalpels.
> 
> How in the hell does Spider-Man even have a chance? Kabuto's practically immune to physical attacks.



first off spidy fights people who turn to things all the time, like sandman, spidey sense will take care of genjutsu, and chakra scalpels has no feats that show that can cut spideys webs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2012)

Kabuto loses because he is genetic junk


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 27, 2012)

Is Kabuto really one of the top guys in speed. He kept standing around most of the time during his Sasuke/Itachi fight IIRC.

He also hasn't really shown the enormous strength, Naruto had. But the question is: How does Spider-Man fight against his sound attacks?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> first off spidy fights people who turn to things all the time, like sandman, spidey sense will take care of genjutsu, and chakra scalpels has no feats that show that can cut spideys webs.


Other than cutting through Mokuton when ordinary Chakra Scalpels can only cut through skin, and that's before even putting Senjutsu in the mix. 

How will Spider-Sense take care of Genjutsu? Especially ones that paralyze or put the target to sleep, Hammer? Kabuto has both. 

And its not just turning into water, Kabuto can do Orochimaru's Oral Rebirth and his own body shedding to escape injury. Plus an advanced healing factor due to Uzumaki DNA he incorporated.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

How does Spidey deal with sandman?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> I will never understand why the obd equalizes speed. It's stupid if you ask me



1. It prevents those endless speed calcs debates.
2. Prevents one-line speedblitzes comments.
3. It allows people to compare things like durability, DC, hax and other more interesting abilities and strategies.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> How does Spidey deal with sandman?


More like how does he deal with *Hydro Man*.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Other than cutting through Mokuton when ordinary Chakra Scalpels can only cut through skin, and that's before even putting Senjutsu in the mix.
> 
> How will Spider-Sense take care of Genjutsu? Especially ones that paralyze or put the target to sleep, Hammer? Kabuto has both.
> 
> And its not just turning into water, Kabuto can do Orochimaru's Oral Rebirth and his own body shedding to escape injury. Plus an advanced healing factor due to Uzumaki DNA he incorporated.


spideys webs>mokuten

spidey sense takes care of genjutsu by being spidey sense

wolverines regain> anything in naruto


Some sort of zombie said:


> How does Spidey deal with sandman?



witty remarks?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

Well from what I've read of Hdryo Man spidey deals with hydro man by incorporating other things into his body since he can take on aspects of toheer stuff and mix it with his own compounds. 
lolwikipedia


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

speaking of hydro man he became hydro man after spiderman beat namor, what is kabuto going to do to a man who beat namor?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> spideys webs>mokuten


Yeah, no. Can Spider-Man's webs slow down demons on the size of Kurama?


> spidey sense takes care of genjutsu by being spidey sense


How? He'll either be Paralyzed if Kabuto uses Tayuya's genjutsu, or put to sleep if he uses his own.

Spider Sense warns him of danger. Hard to do if Spidey _can't move_.


> wolverines regain> anything in naruto


Only when its on the full wanking levels.

Hammer, you're ignoring these things. Are you just trolling for a laugh?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, no. Can Spider-Man's webs slow down demons on the size of Kurama?
> 
> How? He'll either be Paralyzed if Kabuto uses Tayuya's genjutsu, or put to sleep if he uses his own.
> 
> ...



they can hold the hulk and iron man down

his spidy sense will tell him to punch tayuya in the mouth before the first note gos off

and are you telling me kabuto has better regain then wolverine?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> they can hold the hulk and iron man down
> 
> his spidy sense will tell him to punch tayuya in the mouth before the first note gos off
> 
> and are you telling me kabuto has better regain then wolverine?


Doesn't Spidey just clog up Iron Man's repulsors to keep him from moving? And for both him and Hulk, doesn't he need a WHOLE lot?

And yeah, if Itachi and Sasuke couldn't stop him from putting them in Tayuya's genjutsu, Spider-Man isn't going to be able to. 

Considering he _creates an entirely new body for himself_, yeah. Normally. Without Wolverine's 'I can survive from being reduced to a skeleton in a nuke' regen, that is.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't Spidey just clog up Iron Man's repulsors to keep him from moving? And for both him and Hulk, doesn't he need a WHOLE lot?
> 
> And yeah, if Itachi and Sasuke couldn't stop him from putting them in Tayuya's genjutsu, Spider-Man isn't going to be able to.
> 
> Considering he _creates an entirely new body for himself_, yeah. Normally. Without Wolverine's 'I can survive from being reduced to a skeleton in a nuke' regen, that is.



fact is he held down the hulk which gives the webbing durability

they suffer from PIS, the whole point of spidey sense is to warn him before it happens, speed may be equal but reactions remain the same he will just web tayuya's mouth.


that makes wolverine more durable, also the jutsu takes up chakra.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> fact is he held down the hulk which gives the webbing durability


Not really. It needs a hell of a lot to hold down the Hulk. 

Not to mention that Kabuto can probably avoid the wedding himself with his own sensing.


> they suffer from PIS, the whole point of spidey sense is to warn him before it happens, speed may be equal but reactions remain the same he will just web tayuya's mouth.


What's stopping Kabuto from avoiding it? He has his OWN danger sense which can avoid the webbing.

And no, it isn't 'suffer from PIS' when they were completely helpless to stop Kabuto's genjutsu.


> that makes wolverine more durable, also the jutsu takes up chakra.


Considering that Kabuto has practically unlimited Sage Mode due to his body modifications...

Wolverine isn't 'more durable', he just can heal from a lot. And his healing factor wasn't always this high either.

hammer, honestly, are you just trolling for Spidey at this point?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not really. It needs a hell of a lot to hold down the Hulk.
> *luckily for peter that shit comes out of his body, do you even realize how strong the hulk is?*
> Not to mention that Kabuto can probably avoid the wedding himself with his own sensing.
> k*abuto has sucky reactions in comparison*
> ...



replies in bold


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, about the webs. Can't Kabuto just, do his water thing and get out of it?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Well, about the webs. Can't Kabuto just, do his water thing and get out of it?



that could work, but I can imagine spiderman making a big ball and sealing him up until it wont have an opening.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> luckily for peter that shit comes out of his body, do you even realize how strong the hulk is?


I do. But what Peter uses is quantity over quality.

What is the webbing's _cutting_ durability, Hammer?


> kabuto has sucky reactions in comparison


He avoided hypersonic + projectiles from Sasuke without even looking. How is that 'sucky'.



> 200 miles per second reaction speed is what.


Yet he has been tagged by things far slower than that. Not to mention where is that calc from?



> wolverine is more durable his bones are made out of andamadium, logen is INDESTRUCTIBLE, and what the fuck do you mean it was not always high his regain got WORSE with the metal in his bones.


Adamantium skeleton is indestructible, but he still can be killed. And before everything went stupid with Logan's healing factor, he took several hours to recover from stab and gunshot wounds and could be killed by a lot less.

Again Hammer, you're just trolling now aren't you?


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 27, 2012)

I believe Spidey-sense can avoid genjutsu since genjustu effects the 5 senses and spidey-sense would be like a 6th sense.

Don't really care who wins here,just wanted to get that out of the way.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> I believe Spidey-sense can avoid genjutsu since genjustu effects the 5 senses and spidey-sense would be like a 6th sense.
> 
> Don't really care who wins here,just wanted to get that out of the way.


Except when a genjutsu is in place, it still has its effects. Kabuto's either puts the target to sleep, or just outright paralyzes them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2012)

not sure about Spidey legitimately reacting to 200 mps on his own, but the rest looks good

he does deal with logia like opponents too 



> He avoided hypersonic + projectiles from Sasuke without even looking.


I thought you said Susanoo arrows weren't as fast as the FRS 



anyway, Kabuto is GENETIC JUNK


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I do. But what Peter uses is quantity over quality.
> *not really, extremely low end he swings tanks*
> What is the webbing's _cutting_ durability, Hammer?
> if it holds the hulk it will hold kabutp
> ...


prove im trolling.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except when a genjutsu is in place, it still has its effects. Kabuto's either puts the target to sleep, or just outright paralyzes them.



tayuya gets a mouth full of web before her first note.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> not really, extremely low end he swings tanks


Scan's?


> if it holds the hulk it will hold kabutp


Cutting durability is different. 



> compared to peter parker


Comic scan then?



> its from the comic itself, if you dont believe that, he has also doged lazers


Show it then, show the comic. Not to mention are those actual lasers, or Star Wars lasers?



> only 5 things can kill wolverine and only one can happen in narutoverse but they get blitzed before it happens.


You are just trolling. You're ignoring my argument.



> prove im trolling.


You're entire response to everything, that shows you're just trolling.



hammer said:


> tayuya gets a mouth full of web before her first note.


And Kabuto dodges with Sage Mode sensing.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 27, 2012)

What do you mean cutting durability?

A sword is the same as a punch, only the kinetic energy is spread out alot smaller.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> What do you mean cutting durability?
> 
> A sword is the same as a punch, only the kinetic energy is spread out alot smaller.


I mean how good is the webbing against bladed attacks. Does it just stop the blades or does it get cut through.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Scan's?
> 
> Cutting durability is different.
> 
> ...


the tank and lazer scans  really old like from 20+ years I will find it but it will take a me a while.

no it is not


how am I trolling,  the things that can kill him is a vibranium bullet, mrumasa blade,maybe drowning(speculated) and something else


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

ok scan found, thanks to banhammer, I was wrong it is actually 4,000 feet a second without spidey sense  this is still low end since he doges lazers on a regular basis


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Spidey Stealth Suit and the Noise reduction headphones: Technology capable of warping light and sound around it, making it invisible. From it, Peter Parker created the special headphones.
Spider-Sense Inhibitor: A special machine to "turn off" Spider-Man's spider-sense and similar powers. 


Anti Sound Mode: The second mode, which turns the lights on his costume red, can cancel out all sonic-based attacks on his person. A side-effect of this is that it disrupts any attempt to communicate with Peter using sound, and vice versa. Using this principle, Peter developed new, lightweight noise-reduction headphones at Horizon Labs. 




no genjutsu yo


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> Spidey Stealth Suit and the Noise reduction headphones: Technology capable of warping light and sound around it, making it invisible. From it, Peter Parker created the special headphones.
> Spider-Sense Inhibitor: A special machine to "turn off" Spider-Man's spider-sense and similar powers.
> 
> 
> ...


And he doesn't normally have those. He's in his normal Spider Suit after all for this fight.

Still doesn't stop this genjutsu.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

what makes you decide what he wears? this is his equipment he made it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> what makes you decide what he wears? this is his equipment he made it.


And they aren't _standard equipment_, you're making it seem like he uses both all the time Hammer.

Hell if this is current Spider-Man, does he even HAVE those things since its post-OMD?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

yes he dose, also


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait, what's that first scan even portraying? Not to mention destroying the supports under that building isn't impressive. And symbiote Spider-Man feats for normal Spider-Man?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

the first scan is him holding the daily bugle and that is normal spidy.

the 2nd one is also him holding a holding.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> the first scan is him holding the daily bugle and that is normal spidy.


More like swinging past in that first scan. You can even see the webbing going beyond it.


> the 2nd one is also him holding a holding.


And can he still do that?


hammer said:


>


Great, Kabuto'd just tank that, turn into water, or sprout a new body and Peter'd be back at square one.

Since Kabuto has integrated Jirobu into himself he has these strength feats:
stop this genjutsu.
Link removed
Link removed

He has Kidomaru's webbing ninjutsu, Kimimaro's Bone Pulse, and Tayuya's genjutsu. On top of Senjutsu enhancing them all.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

lucky said:


> lol it's psychological dominance.  if you're talking about that then i agree.  Spidey idolizes cap... hell, one time he was like, "can i hold your books when we go to school?"
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...



how about these


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Half those links don't even work. Why can't Kabuto replicate the same feats, especially since they were compared to just normal people.

How does Spidey counter Senpo: Hakugeki? Given its effects?

Followed by a Muki Tensei?

Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?
Muki Tensei?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

I sense possible denial.

Possibly from a Naruto fan.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

3/4 of the broken links are speed anyways so who cares.  how can kabuto replicate feats he never did?








spidey webs kabuto before he can think and swings him like a rag doll


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

God I don't believe this. Spidey isn't doing ANYTHING to Kabuto. Kabuto has too many counters for him, is fast himself, and has precog as well.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

spider-man has faster reaction speed asuming he gets tauya out she will have her mouth full of webbing, also let's not forget spider-man was trained by the best martial artist in the 616 universe.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> spider-man has faster reaction speed asuming he gets tauya out she will have her mouth full of webbing, also let's not forget spider-man was trained by the best martial artist in the 616 universe.


You keep using feats that don't apply to say 'Spider-Man' has faster reaction speeds. And the webbing is hypersonic now, hammer? God, what makes you think its so hard to avoid it, especially _with someone else with precog?_

Still haven't named counters for Hakugeki + Muki Tensei.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> You keep using feats that don't apply to say 'Spider-Man' has faster reaction speeds. And the webbing is hypersonic now, hammer? God, what makes you think its so hard to avoid it, especially _with someone else with precog?_
> 
> Still haven't named counters for Hakugeki + Muki Tensei.



so you mean dodging point blank automatics and bullets that go 4,000 feet a second when he was about 12 yards away is not proof he is faster?  and I did give you an answer all you said was LULNO


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> so you mean dodging point blank automatics and bullets that go 4,000 feet a second when he was about 12 yards away is not proof he is faster?  and I did give you an answer all you said was LULNO


Since you keep putting equipment he doesn't ordinarily carry. And you're giving him feats which he can only use when he has his black suit, the symbiote, which makes him stronger and faster.

Dodging Sasuke's hypersonic + Susano'o arrow without even looking.

And again, Spidey doesn't have anything to remotely HURT Kabuto with his ability to liquify and reform. He needs prep to take on logia-like opponents.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

first off that 4,000 feet was not black symbyoite spider-man he was only wearing a black suit second off why is that not part of his equipment?  it was not like iron man gave it to him he made it himself.  Also

making wolverine feel pain.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Speed of sound = 1,126 ft/s


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

your point?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> first off that 4,000 feet was not black symbyoite spider-man he was only wearing a black suit second off why is that not part of his equipment?


Since he normally wears the red and blue suit, hammer? You know?


> Also making wolverine feel pain.


Lotta people can make Wolverine feel pain, Hammer.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

we dont go by "what he usually wears"

yes they do, my point is he punched wolverine and the fact wolverine has andadium bones did nothing to peters fist.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hammer has posted scans that show superior strength, speed, and durability on Spiderman's part.  Would the Kabuto supporters kindly post feats that compare?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

also peter has vibranium weapons now


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Hammer has posted scans that show superior strength, speed, and durability on Spiderman's part.  Would the Kabuto supporters kindly post feats that compare?


Did you ignore my posts with his feats, sonic546?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Did you ignore my posts with his feats, sonic546?



I didn't.  They simply don't compare to Spidey's.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

They really do not.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> You mean all the stuff with broken links.


...how was what I put broken links?



sonic546 said:


> I didn't.  They simply don't compare to Spidey's.


Since this is a 'composite' Spider-Man then? Might as well give him the Power Cosmic.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Reverbium: A experimental metal based from the well-known Vibranium 


Cryo Cube 3000: Capable of froze living creatures and tissues without any harm 


Anti-Ghost suit: A suit created specifically to combat ghosts 

Spider-Glider: Similar to the Goblin Glider.



Anti-Zombie suit: A suit created specifically to combat zombies


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> Reverbium: A experimental metal based from the well-known Vibranium
> 
> 
> Cryo Cube 3000: Capable of froze living creatures and tissues without any harm
> ...


None of this is standard equipment. At all.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

prove it


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> prove it


Does he use it in mostly every issue, troll?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> prove it



actually he has a point there. some of the stuff you listed, he won't have on him, unless he has prep or the fight takes place in Horizon.

the cryo Cube he could keep on him though as it's small and compact

hell he doesn't even have the stealth suit anymore as Kaine stole it and is now using it as his Scarlet Spider outfit


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

name calling? how fallacious


joker I wanted him to say that because all he has done every post was saying U TROLL


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> name calling? how fallacious
> 
> 
> joker I wanted him to say that because all he has done every post was saying U TROLL


Since your attitude solely in this topic has been to illicit a response, downplay what Kabuto's done, ignore Kabuto's powers, and use a composite Spider-Man with all those abilities. How is that not trollish?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

He really has been going U TROLL for a whole 4 pages before this one.

And really, even without the shit like suits and whatnot, the more impressive feats win this for Spidey.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> He really has been going U TROLL for a whole 4 pages before this one.
> 
> And really, even without the shit like suits and whatnot, the more impressive feats win this for Spidey.


How? Physical attacks don't work on Kabuto Roman55. He can just liquify. 

Hell, he can summon other large snakes besides Manda 2 as well, what's stopping him from doing that? And I haven't seen any issue with simply severing the webbing with something sharp or a Chakra Scalpel unless the webbing has some durability to cutting attacks.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since your attitude solely in this topic has been to illicit a response, downplay what Kabuto's done, ignore Kabuto's powers, and use a composite Spider-Man with all those abilities. How is that not trollish?



I have not been downplaying at all, peter's spider sense has more feats since he has been around since the dawn of American comics, speed may be the same but reaction is not the same, the moment kabuto thinks of tayuya he will be webbed up because of battle precog.  If you think I am a  troll report me please.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How? Physical attacks don't work on Kabuto Roman55. He can just liquify.
> 
> Hell, he can summon other large snakes besides Manda 2 as well, what's stopping him from doing that? And I haven't seen any issue with simply severing the webbing with something sharp or a Chakra Scalpel unless the webbing has some durability to cutting attacks.



the moment he makes a hand seal his hands will be wrapped in webs


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> I have not been downplaying at all, peter's spider sense has more feats since he has been around since the dawn of American comics, speed may be the same but reaction is not the same, the moment kabuto thinks of tayuya he will be webbed up because of battle precog.  If you think I am a  troll report me please.


_What's stopping Kabuto from AVOIDING THE WEBBING HAMMER?_ He can dodge Sasuke's hypersonic + arrows, the webbing ain't touching him. Kabuto has PRECOG TOO.

You are downplaying. You are ignoring.



hammer said:


> the moment he makes a hand seal his hands will be wrapped in webs


Kabuto can AVOID the webbing hammer and you know it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> _What's stopping Kabuto from AVOIDING THE WEBBING HAMMER?_ He can dodge Sasuke's hypersonic + arrows, the webbing ain't touching him. Kabuto has PRECOG TOO.
> 
> You are downplaying. You are ignoring.



he wont dodge it because spider man has faster reaction speed.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How? Physical attacks don't work on Kabuto Roman55. He can just liquify.


And he's fought a guy who is made of water who can do the same shit.

Your point?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> he wont dodge it because spider man has faster reaction speed.


What the hell? What's the speed of the webbing?


Roman55 said:


> And he's fought a guy who is made of water who can do the same shit.
> 
> Your point?


And to fight Hydro Man, he had to get prep to defeat him Roman55? Remember?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

the speed of the webbing is the speed of him dodging automatic gun fire at point blank or a 4000 feet per second bullet 12 yards away, that was NOT symbyiote spider-man and the 4,000 feet per second was when his spider sense was gone.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What the hell? What's the speed of the webbing?
> 
> And to fight Hydro Man, he had to get prep to defeat him Roman55? Remember?



His webbing has casually snagged bullets out of midair.

.

IWD and Hammer can probably find more feats.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> the speed of the webbing is the speed of him dodging automatic gun fire at point blank or a 4000 feet per second bullet 12 yards away, that was NOT symbyiote spider-man and the 4,000 feet per second was when his spider sense was gone.


If that's the case, why have slower people and things tagged him, Hammer, or avoided his webs? Not to mention again, Kabuto dodged hypersonic + projectiles with ease...if speed of sound is 1,126 fps, Spidey just avoided a what, Mach 3.5 bullet? Its still below the speed of Sasuke's Susano'o arrow speed.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

getting tagged by slower people is not used like him kicking fire lord's ass not used, there is more feats of him being fast then slow, in fact he runs faster then he swings.

also dump


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> getting tagged by slower people is not used like him kicking fire lord's ass not used, there is more feats of him being fast then slow, in fact he runs faster then he swings.
> 
> also dump


...hehehehehe, those guys suck at aiming.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If that's the case, why have slower people and things tagged him, Hammer, or avoided his webs?



Low end showings don't count.

.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...hehehehehe, those guys suck at aiming.



my god          .


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...hehehehehe, those guys suck at aiming.





Now who's the troll?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Low end showings don't count.
> 
> .


Has Electro's lightning been compared to natural lightning? Since Kabuto has tagged a supposed lightning timer anyway.


hammer said:


> my god          .


Sorry, those thugs really took the Stormtrooper Firing Academy.



sonic546 said:


> Now who's the troll?


...what? Dude, the scan was funny and I laughed. Peter avoiding guys firing at his feet who seem to be aiming for everything BUT him? How isn't that hilarious?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

no, spider man just moved out of the way.  as you can see by the wiggly lines his spider sense said MOVE BITCH


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> no, spider man just moved out of the way.  as you can see by the wiggly lines his spider sense said MOVE BITCH


They were already hitting the ground BEFORE he moved though. Again...its A-Team firing. That's why it's funny. Did the next page have Spider-Man comment they couldn't hit the broad side of a barn?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Instead of negging me for trolling why don't you call a mod?

nope he moved out of the bullets way all my other scans support that


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Has Electro's lightning been compared to natural lightning? Since Kabuto has tagged a supposed lightning timer anyway.
> 
> ...what? Dude, the scan was funny and I laughed. Peter avoiding guys firing at his feet who seem to be aiming for everything BUT him? How isn't that hilarious?



Yes it has. Electro can absorb and use real electricity from the environment. He once absorbed all the electricity in New York City IIRC.

And that scan clearly showed Spidey using his Spider Sense.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Yes it has. Electro can absorb and use real electricity from the environment. He once absorbed all the electricity in New York City IIRC.


And the calcs support his discharges are as fast as natural lightning?


> And that scan clearly showed Spidey using his Spider Sense.


I know. I saw them in the scan. He leaped out of the way, landed and the bullets still hit the ground before he moved.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

his spider sense would not go off his they where not going to hit him, half my scans show peter having faster reactions then kabuto the other half shows him having the ability to punch his head off.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> his spider sense would not go off his they where not going to hit him, half my scans show peter having faster reactions then kabuto the other half shows him having the ability to punch his head off.


...you're missing my point on why I find that funny...

Kabuto has hypersonic + reactions though, hammer. And punch his head off? Kabuto'd just reform or spit up a new body.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

how will he spit a new body without a head, you are going into no limit fallacy territory, also he is not as fast as spider-man in reactions.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> how will he spit a new body without a head, you are going into no limit fallacy territory, also he is not as fast as spider-man in reactions.


Orochimaru was able to do it after being bisected. Dude, physical attacks don't work against Kabuto and Orochimaru, which are Spidey's only options.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

you cant compare orochimaru and kabuto orochimaru is far superior  also show me the calcs of him being hypersonic+


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> you cant compare orochimaru and kabuto orochimaru is far superior  also show me the calcs of him being hypersonic+


...Kabuto surpassed Orochimaru. He has all of Orochimaru's abilities, as well as the Sound Four, Jugo's clan, Hozuki Clan techniques, and Uzumaki Clan regen. 

And its basically comparison to the FRS, which is now being calced to be Mach 24, originally Mach 13-17. Sasuke's arrows are at that level or faster accroding to Fluttershy.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

I posted scans and calcs, please do the same for me, and there s no proof he surpassed orochimaru.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...you're missing my point on why I find that funny...
> 
> Kabuto has hypersonic + reactions though, hammer. And punch his head off? Kabuto'd just reform or spit up a new body.



In Spiderman's very first appearance he tagged a space capsule with his web.

With a quick google search, I discovered that space capsules travel at around 18000 mph or over Mach 23. This is one of his low end feats.

Kabuto's going to have to do better than hypersonic+.


EDIT: How do we know that Sasuke's arrows are faster than the FRS?


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Does he use it in mostly every issue, troll?



haha, and this is where you fall apart dude. expected much better from you


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> I posted scans and calcs, please do the same for me, and there s no proof he surpassed orochimaru.


My evidence is a few posts back. Kabuto explicitly said to master Orochimaru's cells, perfect Edo Tensei to the point Orochimaru couldn't, use Snake Sage Mode where Orochimaru couldn't, as well as box both Sasuke and Itachi into a corner where Orochimaru lost to both.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> In Spiderman's very first appearance he tagged a space capsule with his web.
> 
> With a quick google search, I discovered that space capsules travel at around 18000 mph or over Mach 23.
> 
> Kabuto's going to have to do better than hypersonic+.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHwegwXwwHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> My evidence is a few posts back. Kabuto explicitly said to master Orochimaru's cells, perfect Edo Tensei to the point Orochimaru couldn't, use Snake Sage Mode where Orochimaru couldn't, as well as box both Sasuke and Itachi into a corner where Orochimaru lost to both.



so because kabuto said he is better then he is? that is an irrelevant conclusion.  orochimaru wanted them alive to use them as a new body so he did not kill them, also orochimaru is still alive all acording to plan


please post scans with calcs together


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 27, 2012)

He surpassed Oro(atleast in SM)  but it really doesn't matter much.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> He surpassed Oro(atleast in SM)  but it really doesn't matter much.



orohimaru is alive kabuto is in a forever genjutsu


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> so because kabuto said he is better then he is? that is an irrelevant conclusion.  orochimaru wanted them alive to use them as a new body so he did not kill them, also orochimaru is still alive all acording to plan
> 
> 
> please post scans with calcs together


Orochimaru never mastered Sage Mode or could have used Edo Tensei to the extent Kabuto could. Kabuto also did better than Orochimaru did against both Uchiha brothers.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup, and Oro took back his powers too. And Kabuto is back in mediocre tier 

Lets hope Orochimaru gets a good fight soon


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Orochimaru never mastered Sage Mode or could have used Edo Tensei to the extent Kabuto could. Kabuto also did better than Orochimaru did against both Uchiha brothers.



orochimaru never planned on killing them he wanted to us both of them to get EMS, he cant have sauske's body if sauske dies, in the end kabuto is good as dead and orochimaru_ is alive_ meaning everything they did to orochimaru is worthless orochimaru is superior.

now show me the scans and calc for hypersonic plus please.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> Yup, and Oro took back his powers too. And Kabuto is back in mediocre tier
> 
> Lets hope Orochimaru gets a good fight soon



he planned the whole thing kabuto is a sheep


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> now show me the scans and calc for hypersonic plus please.



I'm going to quote this for you. Incase he tries dodging your question again


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Orochimaru800 said:


> I'm going to quote this for you. Incase he tries dodging your question again



thank you


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> orochimaru never planned on killing them he wanted to us both of them to get EMS, he cant have sauske's body if sauske dies, in the end kabuto is good as dead and orochimaru_ is alive_ meaning everything they did to orochimaru is worthless orochimaru is superior.


Kabuto was merely trying to capture Sasuke, he was holding back there. Against Itachi, who was an edo, he bisected and impaled him twice, going further than Orochimaru ever did against Itachi.

Orochimaru could only come back because Sasuke let him back out too, Hammer. He couldn't escape on his own.


> now show me the scans and calc for hypersonic plus please.


Still trying to find them, Fluttershy basically said since 'FRS wasn't considered fast, and it's hypersonic, but Susano'o arrows were, they're faster'.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> thank you


No problem man 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kabuto was merely trying to capture Sasuke, he was holding back there. Against Itachi, who was an edo, he bisected and impaled him twice, going further than Orochimaru ever did against Itachi.
> 
> Orochimaru could only come back because Sasuke let him back out too, Hammer. He couldn't escape on his own.


Orochimaru>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SM Kabuto 



> Still trying to find them, Fluttershy basically said since 'FRS wasn't considered fast, and it's hypersonic, but Susano'o arrows were, they're faster'.



So basically, you throw out statements without backing your shit up(notice that hammer backed up his whole stance with scans). If you are going to claim it, atleast have the thread available before hand. 

Let's hope you actually find that thread. .


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kabuto was merely trying to capture Sasuke, he was holding back there. Against Itachi, who was an edo, he bisected and impaled him twice, going further than Orochimaru ever did against Itachi.
> 
> Orochimaru could only come back because Sasuke let him back out too, Hammer. He couldn't escape on his own.
> 
> Still trying to find them, Fluttershy basically said since 'FRS wasn't considered fast, and it's hypersonic, but Susano'o arrows were, they're faster'.



orohimaru vs naruto was way more impressive then sauske vs kabuto


I can wait


----------



## Cave Jansen (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> how will he spit a new body without a head, you are going into no limit fallacy territory, also he is not as fast as spider-man in reactions.



Susano'o arrow without even looking.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> Susano'o arrow without even looking.



kabuto is not even in this scan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> kabuto is not even in this scan.


He has Hozuki Clan techs from studying Suigetsu.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

show me kabuto doing it, and im waiting on that calc


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> show me kabuto doing it, and im waiting on that calc


Link removed

Still haven't been able to find it. I've been searching.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He has Hozuki Clan techs from studying Suigetsu.



Wheres that calc, bro? Lets just hope you didn't get the calc from certain unreliable, or unknown people 


Try asking on VM's. I'm sure you'll be directed to it..maybe

Edit: okay. The waiting continues


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

I see hm as mist, but I dont see his water form helping him tank anything.

unkown people? I see what you did thare.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

...darthgrim deleted the damn calc blog with it in it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

you can ask him to send you a copy, also they tend to delete their calcs when proven wrong.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Endless said:
			
		

> Blah Blah Calc Stacking Blah Blah Reaction times, but exactly how fast does that arrow need to be for Kakashi's reactions to just barely be able to catch it?
> 
> Let's assume he has the same reaction speed as sick Itachi because Itachi also had the MS and he was also pretty sick.
> 
> ...




This is all I could find.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> kabuto is not even in this scan.



Ah, i see. I thought his liquidification ability worked like Suigetsu's. But aparently not.

He wouldn't have a reason to avoid Itachi sword if he had that kind of regeneration, so, his head is vulnerable.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

> lah Blah Calc Stacking Blah Blah Reaction times, but exactly how fast does that arrow need to be for Kakashi's reactions to just barely be able to catch it?
> 
> Let's assume he has the same reaction speed as sick Itachi because Itachi also had the MS and he was also pretty sick.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rttdhGJPQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

...hence why I said it was all I could find.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

then there is no proof kabuto is hyperonic plus in reaction


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

What about reacting and avoiding Susano'o formation grab then?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

I stopped reading when I saw unknown.


edit: let's assume unknown is right() mach 16 is high end we dont use high end calcs his lowe end is slower then spider


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

Using Unknown calcs?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

lul unknown calcs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Orochimaru was able to do it after being bisected. Dude, physical attacks don't work against Kabuto and Orochimaru, which are Spidey's only options.


I don't remember anyone ever using Oral Rebirth with a smashed head





> Fluttershy basically said since 'FRS wasn't considered fast, and it's hypersonic, but Susano'o arrows were, they're faster'.


Fluttershy said  .. what the fuck

am I God or something ? 

defend your own claim like a man !


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

lul fluttershy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2012)

guess which team Kabuto is on


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)

Kabuto doesn't have any feats


----------



## creative (Aug 27, 2012)

This thread is still a thing?

Also, is sm kabs intangible form truly as such? Or is there a bullshit exploitable weakness in which a well placed elemental hazard can hurt him?


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> guess which team Kabuto is on



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09cPmJweYgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 27, 2012)

a creative color said:


> This thread is still a thing?
> 
> Also, is sm kabs intangible form truly as such? Or is there a bullshit exploitable weakness in which a well placed elemental hazard can hurt him?


Suigetsu was shit against electricity


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Kabuto doesn't have any feats



no dawg he is hypersonic+


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 27, 2012)

Just throwing this here. It's the highest accepted speed calc for Narutoverse atm, though it's getting revised.



> - Naruto's FRS: Mach 12.8 - 17.33





Carry on.


----------



## creative (Aug 27, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Suigetsu was shit against electricity



Ah, one of those. Sucks to be a kabuto.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)

I really want to see the rest of that.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I really want to see the rest of that.



I just found it on google.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright, fine, I'll admit Kabuto loses. Happy?


----------



## creative (Aug 27, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> I just found it on google.



Post the one where wolverine fistbumps spidey for Fucking mary Jane


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

Long friggin' thread... 

Pretty skeptical on how Spidey would be able to permanently put Kabuto down, though. That seems to be the most difficult thing for him to acheive in the fight.

With his precog I don't doubt he could dance around Kabuto's attacks for a while, but despite being a genetic junkyard (or I guess because of it) Kabuto is pretty damn versatile... He's got enough stuff to tag Spiderman sooner or later.

EDIT: Oh... "punch his head off".


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

DarkTorrent said:


> Just throwing this here. It's the highest accepted speed calc for Narutoverse atm, though it's getting revised.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is high end and frs has nothing to do with kabuto


sonic546 said:


> I just found it on google.





feebas_factor said:


> Long friggin' thread...
> 
> Pretty skeptical on how Spidey would be able to permanently put Kabuto down, though. That seems to be the most difficult thing for him to acheive in the fight.
> 
> ...



kabuto is nearly featless.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Water intangibility is useless against peter, since he packs anti-hidroman webbing anyway





a creative color said:


> Post the one where wolverine fistbumps spidey for Fucking mary Jane



that one is a fake actually /jokekiller


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Alright, fine, I'll admit Kabuto loses. Happy?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

a creative color said:


> Post the one where wolverine fistbumps spidey for Fucking mary Jane


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Buhahaha, you new generations are allright

You too hammer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)

And spiderman wins again.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 27, 2012)

the original scan actually has them fistbumping for getting rid of george w bush


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> LOL kabuto stomps. what can spidey do to hurt him?



I suggest you read through the thread, starting at about page 4, before making stupid comments.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> LOL kabuto stomps. what can spidey do to hurt him?


Little late don't ya think?

moron


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

nice


Banhammer said:


> Buhahaha, you new generations are allright
> 
> You too hammer





Unlosing Ranger said:


> And spiderman wins again.



*Spoiler*: __ 









I went threw 20 pages of threads to find all these scans


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your efforts have not gone unappreciated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

:heston


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

sonic546 said:


> Your efforts have not gone unappreciated.


peter is under appreciated



sonic546 said:


> :heston



they just keep on comin


----------



## TobiUchiha5941 (Aug 27, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Little late don't ya think?
> 
> moron



Ok yes I do now realize who wins, its just Ive never been a fan of comics in general, and my only knowledge of spiderman was from the trilogy of movies they've released over the past decade, and yes I should have read the entire thread before posting and thats my bad.. but the childish insult was unnecessary.


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> kabuto is nearly featless.



What... he's a flippin' genetic funmix of abilities. 

Muko tensei, blinding flashes, sound genjutsu, spammable webs, bone forests, water blasts, chakra scalpels, earth manipulation, class K strength, and hypersonic speed by any remotely sensible scaling...

I mean _obviously_ he's not going to have as much as a main character or a comics superhero, but that's still a diverse selection.

Or did you mean to say strictly quantified feats.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

yes something we can quantify because as of now even with speed equalized peter's reaction speed will stop kabuto before he dose anything.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 27, 2012)

TobiUchiha5941 said:


> Ok yes I do now realized who wins, its just Ive never been a fan of comics in general, and my only knowledge of spiderman was from the trilogy of movies they've released over the past decade, and yes I should have read the entire thread before posting and thats my bad.. but the childish insult was unnecessary.



If you want to survive on this forum you need to do your research.


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

Meh. 10 pages is pretty late to be rehashing this shit all over again.

But just to clarify: is "punching Kabuto's head off" a _serious argument_, or is this just more of a "wrap him up and hope for the best" kind of thing.



hammer said:


> yes something we can quantify because as of now even with speed equalized peter's reaction speed will stop kabuto before he dose anything.



He's hypersonic by virtue of running circles around Itachi and Sasuke, that's more than fast enough to dodge webbing the speed of automatic gunfire from 50 meters.

...I mean unless you're playing "MANGA CHARACTERS SHOULD HAVE AS MANY QUANTIFIED FEATS AS COMIC CHARACTERS IF NOT THEY LOSE", but I assume better tact than that.

And who the fuck equalizes _only movement speed_ when both combatants have projectiles?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jesus Christ.

The damn thread is over already.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

there is no proof of hypersonic reactions, and in the obd only runing is equalized not dodging.


seriusly speed and power in naruto is almost as bad as bleach shit is hard to calc because it is all over the place.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How? Physical attacks don't work on Kabuto Roman55. He can just liquify.



Anyone wan't to make a superman or Hulk vs kabuto


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> that is high end and frs has nothing to do with kabuto



Mach 17.33 is the high end. Mach 12.8 is the low end.

The Mach 12.8 one is used for several Nardo characters. SM Kabuto is one of them. Explaining why would require a long tirade of who kept up with who. But it is accepted.

Not that it matters much.


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> there is no proof of hypersonic reactions, and in the obd only runing is equalized not dodging.



Jesus. If you're only going to equalize running than why bother equalizing anything at all, that's almost completely pointless.



hammer said:


> seriusly speed and power in naruto is almost as bad as bleach shit is hard to calc because it is all over the place.



Deal with it. Nobody in the MBD seriously debates Kabuto being hypersonic, it's only out here that you get what basically amounts to demanding he dodge gunfire for four decades before he's even considered capable of breaking the sound barrier.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

all I see is a list of names with mach next to them. no calcs at all




everyone in the OBD agrees reaction speed is not equalized, so you agree he cant do what spider man can do with reaction, then how dose he win?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 27, 2012)

No calcs or reasonable scans.

That's what I saw.

The Spider-Man side at least had scans.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

>claims he is not hypersonic in reaction
>claims he wins


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2012)

SM Kabuto is nothing particularly new Pete hasn't already faced.

He gets webbed and gets hit with a Maximum Spider.

BTW, I haven't checked but has anyone posted the scan of Pete bench pressing a whole wharf?


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

So yeah, is Spiderman still "punching his head off"?

I'm guessing that for some reason, despite having genetic abilities _specifically stolen_ from Suigetsu _exactly like_ Orochimaru did, his liquification and regeneration are simply assumed to fail entirely against the roaring might of Pete's fist.

Oh, and he can't use web armour or bone armour despite having stolen Kimimaro and Kidomaru's abilities either. Just 'cause.



hammer said:


> all I see is a list of names with mach next to them. no calcs at all


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

I  don't see any calcs of kabuto


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> So yeah, is Spiderman still "punching his head off"?
> 
> I'm guessing that for some reason, despite having genetic abilities _specifically stolen_ from Suigetsu _exactly like_ Orochimaru did, his liquification and regeneration are simply assumed to fail entirely against the roaring might of Pete's fist.



Which would mean jackshit if he gets webbed to the point that Kabuto becomes a living punching bag. And he is sure as hell not breaking out of it anytime soon.



> Oh, and he can't use web armour or bone armour despite having stolen Kimimaro and Kidomaru's abilities either. Just 'cause.



Not that it would particularly protect him considering how strong Pete is.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Which would mean jackshit if he gets webbed to the point that Kabuto becomes a living punching bag. And he is sure as hell not breaking out of it anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it would particularly protect him considering how strong Pete is.



I posted scans of logen and hulk getting punked by peter it went ignored.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> I posted scans of logen and hulk getting punked by peter it went ignored.



Do we have scans of Petes web working on guys like the Hulk?

Not that it really matters since his rogue gallery have logias to begin with and he's no stranger to them. Hell, Toby McGuire Pete made Sandman his bitch despite him being living sand.

That's like the equivalent of Luffy manhandling Crocodile *without* water.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 27, 2012)

Spiderman wins.

the guy supporting kabuto couldn't even come up with calcs or scans to prove him right,I even saw him trying to use a calc by unknown lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Do we have scans of Petes web working on guys like the Hulk?
> 
> Not that it really matters since his rogue gallery have logias to begin with and he's no stranger to them. Hell, Toby McGuire Pete made Sandman his bitch despite him being living sand.
> 
> That's like the equivalent of Luffy manhandling Crocodile *without* water.


I posted logen getting stuck


Majinvergil said:


> Spiderman wins.
> 
> the guy supporting kabuto couldn't even come up with calcs or scans to prove him right,I even saw a him trying to use a calc by unknown lol



that was the icing on the cake


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

Am rereading for this "hurting the Hulk" scan. Even accounting for PIS, that would be fairly impressive.

EDIT: Seen, acknowledged.



hammer said:


> I  don't see any calcs of kabuto



Because, as has been said several times already, they're _obviously scaled_. 

Kabuto ran circles around Itachi who matched Naruto in speed. Kabuto dodged arrows that Kakashi couldn't dodge, when Kakashi could match Deva Pein in speed. If you don't believe me I can post those scans, but I'm not sure you even care?

I'm just curious why you're _still_ pretending like you expect to see any _explicitly calculable speed calcs_ for Kabuto, when you obviously know they aren't any, just like there _obviously_ aren't any for the vast majority of manga characters with short appearances. 

But we scale them, because "YOUR CHARACTER DOESN'T HAVE AN EXPLICIT SCAN DODGING A HYPERSONIC BULLET, THEREFORE MY CHARACTER WINS" is dumb.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

so you have no proof? the very least was show me why you would post something so random as FRS when we are talking about kabuto, but you didn't also lul scaling. He stil loses for having slower reactions


----------



## feebas_factor (Aug 27, 2012)

hammer said:


> so you have no proof? the very least was show me why you would post something so random as FRS when we are talking about kabuto, but you didn't also lul scaling.



If you don't consider scaling at all valid proof then there's not even anything more worth saying here, I've already explained repeatedly why it's used. 

You'd also be a massive hypocrite since you posted "Spiderman hurting the Hulk" as an argument (despite weak-as-shit things hurting the Hulk all the time), but that's besides the point.

Anyway I'm guessing you didn't even read the FRS calc since you couldn't figure out from my previous post what the scaling was, but I'll reiterate:

- Deva Pein is Mach 11+ via that calc
- SM Naruto is Mach 11+ via being consistently faster than Pein

Already a good indication since Kabuto and Naruto _both use Sage Mode_. Continuing:

- Kakashi is hypersonic via matching Pein in combat. Maybe not exactly as fast, but certainly at the same level.
- Kakashi had to disapparate Sasuke's arrow to avoid being hit, explicitly wasn't able to dodge it.
- Itachi is hypersonic via matching RM Naruto (who's actually faster than SM Naruto). Same deal as above.
- Itachi also has high hypersonic reactions via lightning timing Sasuke's Kirin
- Kabuto easily outsped Itachi.
- Kabuto easily dodged Sasuke's arrows.
- *Ergo, Kabuto is at least as goddam fast as Deva Pein, who the FRS calc is for.*

If you want scans for any of the above I can provide. But if you're not going to accept anything less than on-panel speed feats then, well. I don't care.



...oh and FYI: scaling strength against durability is far, FAR more inconsistent and PIS-riddled and then scaling speed. By orders of flippin' magnitude.


----------



## hammer (Aug 27, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> You'd also be a massive hypocrite since you posted "Spiderman hurting the Hulk" as an argument (despite weak-as-shit things hurting the Hulk all the time), but that's besides the point.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOgvlfWKw-I[/YOUTUBE]


sure post the scans of him being as fast as deva, not like it will save him from being webbed up before he thinks.  I have posted tons of scans some with calcs along side all I have seen from you and saiyan was speculation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> But if you're not going to accept anything less than on-panel speed feats then, well. I don't care.


[YOUTUBE]ho7796-au8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

is it bad I asked for on panel speed feats from anyone not squriel girl?


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

What is the best speed feat that spidey has via scans in this thread?

Because in all honesty the fact that Kabuto dodged something that an established Hypersonic character (Kakashi) couldn't dodge should be virtue enough that he is in fact hypersonic himself, and no lack of scans can dissipate that logic.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> What is the best speed feat that spidey has via scans in this thread?
> 
> Because in all honesty the fact that Kabuto dodged something that an established Hypersonic character (Kakashi) couldn't dodge should be virtue enough that he is in fact hypersonic himself, and no lack of scans can dissipate that logic.



spidy dodges lasers and tags missiles, did you even keep up?


----------



## JayDox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> fact is he held down the hulk which gives the webbing durability




Isn't Hulk inconsistent? Seriously sometimes he's smashing things twice Earths size and messing up a planet by causing it's tectonic plates to move and other times...... So I hear


----------



## Huntring (Aug 28, 2012)

JayDox said:


> Isn't Hulk inconsistent? Seriously sometimes he's smashing things twice Earths size and messing up a planet by causing it's tectonic plates to move and other times...... So I hear



Hunk's strength varies from how anger he is.

Mountain level is where he usually is at.

Not to sure if it's inconsistant or not as I don't read spiderman comics.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

What's wrong with speed scaling?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What's wrong with speed scaling?



Because it's terribly misused.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it's terribly misused.



So in the Naruto battledome Kabuto is not considered hypersonic...?


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> spidy dodges lasers and tags missiles, did you even keep up?


I read through the whole thread except for the long list of scans for spidey, hence why i asked smart ass. 

Lets look through 2 of Kakashi's reaction feats.

Here Kakashi reacted to and stopped an explosion from Deidara at close range.

 tanking an all-out Shinra Tensei

 tanking an all-out Shinra Tensei

 tanking an all-out Shinra Tensei

According to this a typical C-4 explosion expands at a rate of 26,400ft per second. 

louis vuitton handbags

Here he reacts to and dissipates a missile from an extremely close distance. (Notice how close it is to Chouji before its erased)  

 tanking an all-out Shinra Tensei

 tanking an all-out Shinra Tensei

 tanking an all-out Shinra Tensei

Yet he could just barely react to Susanos arrow while Kabuto did it effortlessly. 

Mind to repost the laser scan? Because aside from that (assuming they are real lasers) you gonna need to show me more than missile dodging and bullet dodging.

edit.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 28, 2012)

spider-man's threads are usually pretty awful because people cites him dodging laser or lighting without actually having the nuts to outright claim him to be lighting or light speed. it's the pre-cog they scream...which is true. but the problem is spider-man been constantly hit by "supersonic-hypersonic" (most from his actual rogue gallery) characters when in extended cqc. point is if you're fast enough, got some moderate skill, and just bum rush him long enough he'll get hit. i don't know or care whether kabuto meets that criteria, but the spider-man speed-god stuff annoys me. save that shit for the flash.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 28, 2012)

Im not sure if the Spider Sense was off in the kraven shot.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> spider-man's threads are usually pretty awful because people cites him dodging laser or lighting without actually having the nuts to outright claim him to be lighting or light speed. it's the pre-cog they scream...which is true. but the problem is spider-man been constantly hit by "supersonic-hypersonic" (most from his actual rogue gallery) characters when in extended cqc. point is if you're fast enough, got some moderate skill, and just bum rush him long enough he'll get hit. i don't know or care whether kabuto meets that criteria, but the spider-man speed-god stuff annoys me. save that shit for the flash.


Shut up. You obviously just came here to start BS. 


			
				Waking Dreamer said:
			
		

> So in the Naruto battledome Kabuto is not considered hypersonic...?


Nobody cares about the NB here.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Nobody cares about the NB here.



Heck I dont go there myself but do you have a problem with the speed scaling presented?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope.

I just don't care what they do. A majority of the OBD doesn't care what the NB does anyway.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

Can spidy's web's keep water from coming out? Cause if not.......


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Again...*READ THE DAMN THREAD BEFORE POSTING*

We've practically trumped that.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Again...*READ THE DAMN THREAD BEFORE POSTING*
> 
> We've practically trumped that.



Just answer the question. 

And no need to be rude. Already read it up to this point before logging in


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Not repeating what's been said.

Really the thread is long done and it's only a bunch of random folks who keep posting here.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

How is the thread long done when no one responded to my post?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

I would have posted if I was able to then, however I wasn't. All I saw was people going back and forth about the spidy sense thing (yes i'm aware it's pre-cog shits on anything in Narutoverse). I saw something close to my question, but it's not part of peter's standard equipment if my memory recall correctly. 

If i'm wrong, i've got no problem admitting it......


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

NBD doesn't care about speed numbers, they don't need em within 1 verse


also, feebas I take great offence  with Kabutops blitzing any Itachis .. Blindy bunshin feinted him twice at point blank (no genjutsu involved .. so it needs speed) and they clashed briefly sword vs scalpel (that scalpel didn't even cut the sword btw) .. when he bifurcated him that was one surprise attack in the middle of a jutsu execution and may or may not have been part of the whole Izanami thing or setting it up

inb4 SSM12 shows up with Kabuto vs Itachi



saw some impressive feats for Spidey here and that anti hydro-man web is nightmare for a waterman I imagine

Spidey also has a ton of experience with lawlogias


also this 





> Distance: 50 meters
> Restrictions: Speed is equal. *No Manda 2 or Edo summonings. *
> *Location: Central Park in New York*


NY is the home turf for Spidey .. Kabuto would be freaked out by a car


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> saw some impressive feats for Spidey here and that *anti hydro-man web *is nightmare for a waterman I imagine



My thing is, if it's standard equipment for him. And didn't he need prep for it or was that something else?

If SM Naruto beat spidy, I really can't see why SM Kabuto can't......



> also this NY is the home turf for Spidey .. Kabuto would be freaked out by a car



I must admit that would be funny as hell to see


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

maybe he can swing and fetch it


----------



## Foxve (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> maybe he can swing and fetch it



But that would give Kabuto prep


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Every time I go to sleep.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

several people claimed anti hydro man webbing is standard equipment would kind of suck if he left it at home and he decided to rob a bank or some shit


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

How does his Anti Hydro Man webbing even work?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> How does his Anti Hydro Man webbing even work?



like anti shark spry I imagine peter is the batman of marvel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

in the animated series some chemical hardened and solidified him or something IIRC


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> in the animated series some chemical hardened and solidified him or something IIRC



I dont remember the details for the tv but if it's like the movie he can hold together boats with his webs.  Also why is it I show feats with calcs but people cry inconsistent but say kabuto is hypersonic threw SCALING and wont even post said fucking chapter?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> I read through the whole thread except for the long list of scans for spidey, hence why i asked smart ass.



then read the scans


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought this was over and the conclusion of the winner too


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

apparently some people think not =/

also we need to get rid of naruto's win on spidy now


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

apparently some people did not read the whole thread and see all those spidey scans.

pretty much



thread was made in 2009,I believe alot has changed.also it was only SM naruto

maybe a new thread has to be made


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Naruto has extremely wide aoe abilities. Kabuto dosent.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Naruto has extremely wide aoe abilities. Kabuto dosent.



actually in the thread he lost not a single scan was posted for spidy and people claimed he is stronger then spidy.  when my scans so the opposite.  Also nobody answered me why is it people openly admit to not looking at the scans askwhat are his feats and get angry for me for telling them to look at the scans, then post feats from a frs as if it was kabuto?




Majinvergil said:


> apparently some people did not read the whole thread and see all those spidey scans.
> 
> pretty much
> 
> ...



I dont understand why people dont look at scans.

making a new thread might get some angry obd regs


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> actually in the thread he lost not a single scan was posted for spidy and people claimed he is stronger then spidy.  when my scans so the opposite.  Also nobody answered me why is it people openly admit to not looking at the scans askwhat are his feats and get angry for me for telling them to look at the scans, then post feats from a frs as if it was kabuto?



Naruto's roaring feet is pretty much higher then all of Spidey's strength feats I think, and his Rhino throwing feat as well. Not to mention his Bijuu bomb. All of those would wreck Spidey pretty much, I could look for those scans if you wish, and the calcs that went with them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

FRS (Mach 20) actually does directly apply to SM though 


a new thread 





> Naruto's roaring feet is pretty much higher then all of Spidey's strength feats I think, and his Rhino throwing feat as well. Not to mention his Bijuu bomb. All of those would wreck Spidey pretty much, I could look for those scans if you wish, and the calcs that went with them.


this is SM, not BM


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

This is SM Kabuto, I thought he was talking about Naruto the orange guy all around. :distraacted


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

spidy lost to SM naruto which I think is a gross injustice with the scans I posted proving he is better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

make the thread


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

im scared of the obd neg spree


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone has already repped you though


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

I should get the ok from 2 or 3 regs so I wont look like an ass


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> im scared of the obd neg spree


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> then read the scans


So you mean to tell me out of my entire post all you going to say is for me to read the scans?

That obviously means you have no rebuttal, and you accept Kabuto has hypersonic reactions.

Also i will go look at the scans but before i do im going to ask how fast do you claim the "lasers" to be?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> So you mean to tell me out of my entire post all you going to say is for me to read the scans?
> 
> That obviously means you have no rebuttal, and you accept Kabuto has hypersonic reactions.
> 
> Also i will go look at the scans but before i do im going to ask how fast do you claim the "lasers" to be?



I posted scans that answered your question and asked the question because you did not even bother to look, im sure you can see why I may be annoyed.   Ido not accept kabutos speed because there is no proof, and the lasers are as fast as lasers


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> I stopped reading when I saw unknown.
> 
> 
> edit: let's assume unknown is right() *mach 16 is high end we dont use high end calcs his lowe end is slower then spider*



Your horribly contradicting yourself   assuming he did really dodge *LS* lasers  (which you haven't proved them to be) it would be considered a massive high end feat and wouldn't be able to be used. 



hammer said:


> I posted scans that answered your question and asked the question because you did not even bother to look, im sure you can see why I may be annoyed.  I do not accept kabutos speed because there is no proof, and the lasers are as fast as lasers


I just showed you proof, or did you even read my post? Because if you did your going to need actually counter my points instead of just saying there is no proof.

And saying lasers are as fast as lasers is the stupidest argument ive seen. 

So I guess star wars lasers move as fast as real lasers as well right? Unless they were explicitly stated to move LS im going to need proof. 

And this time actually read and counter my post thanks.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

why is this still open

why is the guy asking for the laser feat when *IT'S IN THE THREAD*


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> spider-man's threads are usually pretty awful because people cites him dodging laser or lighting without actually having the nuts to outright claim him to be lighting or light speed. it's the pre-cog they scream...which is true. but the problem is spider-man been constantly hit by "supersonic-hypersonic" (most from his actual rogue gallery) characters when in extended cqc. point is if you're fast enough, got some moderate skill, and just bum rush him long enough he'll get hit. i don't know or care whether kabuto meets that criteria, but the spider-man speed-god stuff annoys me. save that shit for the flash.



good     point.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> why is this still open
> 
> why is the guy asking for the laser feat when *IT'S IN THE THREAD*


What page number? 2 did you read my post? And 3 are you claiming the lasers are LS? 

In the OBD lasers are not LS until proven. And if they are LS its an extremely high end feat as ive never once heard of Spiderman having light speed reactions.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> Ido not accept kabutos speed because there is no proof, and the lasers are as fast as lasers



So it comes down to you not accepting Kabuto speed scaling as Hypersonic then...?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

>people using shit from the Naruto Battledome
>don't bother reading thread and won't let it die
>idiots saying stuff without reading thread (looking at you Cthulhu-versailles)

OBD 2012


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 28, 2012)

this pattern is starting to get fishy


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

there is no proof kabuto is hypersonic plus at all


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

^what the fuck?


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

>people talking shit but wont respond to my posts do to lack or rebuttal 
>people saying the thread should be over but when asked what page the scan is on they ignore you.
>people claiming spidey is dodging lasers but when asked if they are LS there is no response. 

OBD 2012


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> >people talking shit but wont respond to my posts do to lack or rebuttal
> >people saying the thread should be over but when asked what page the scan is on they ignore you.
> >people claiming spidey is dodging lasers but when asked if they are LS there is no response.
> 
> OBD 2012



I did respond you asked for proof for the lasers but you admitted to not looking at my scans


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

^
Looks like Hammer just outed someone as a hypocrite.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont understand how someone can ask for proof when I posted it and they said themselves they didn't bother looking.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

REPOSTING.

Lets look through 2 of Kakashi's reaction feats.

Here Kakashi reacted to and stopped an explosion from Deidara at close range.

here

Link removed

Link removed

According to this a typical C-4 explosion expands at a rate of *26,400ft* per second. 

louis vuitton handbags

Here he reacts to and dissipates a missile from an extremely close distance. (Notice how close it is to Chouji before its erased) 

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Kakashi has all these great hypersonic reactions yet he could just barely react to Susanos arrow while Kabuto did it effortlessly. 

The fact that someone hypersonic (Kakashi) couldnt dodge an attack that someone else does (Kabuto) = him the person who dodged it (Kabuto) having better reactions. Its that simple. 

Mind to repost the laser scan? Because aside from that (assuming they are real lasers) you gonna need to show me more than missile dodging and bullet dodging.

edit.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

that's good for kakashi, but this is  sm kabuto thread


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

> Ido not accept kabutos speed because there is no proof, and the* lasers are as fast as lasers*


ha ha ha ha





hammer said:


> that's good for kakashi, but this is  sm kabuto thread


 are you brain dead? kakashi barely managed to kamui sasuke's arrow while kabuto's sm senses enabled him to effortlessly dodge sasuke's arrow


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> I did respond you asked for proof for the lasers but you admitted to not looking at my scans


You didnt respond to my post and I have been asking what page the scans are on but no one seems to be telling me. 

So i will ask again, what page/ post number is the laser dodging feat?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> ha ha ha ha



threw this entire thread I have posted scans and calculations, however when I ask for them to do the same I have not once seen a scan of kabuto, I dnt see how this makes me lose.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> REPOSTING.
> 
> Lets look through 2 of Kakashi's reaction feats.
> 
> ...


Lol Who cares?

This isn't about him, this is about Kabuto.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

what scan are you talking about


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> You didnt respond to my post and I have been asking what page the scans are on but no one seems to be telling me.
> 
> So i will ask again, what page/ post number is the laser dodging feat?



Page 4, you said yourself  and I quote "I DID NOT LOOK AT THE SCANS" that shows you know where they are.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> threw this entire thread I have posted scans and calculations, however when I ask for them to do the same I have not once seen a scan of kabuto, I dnt see how this makes me lose.


Yep. This man speaks the truth.

Still, *NOBODY READS THE THREAD*


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> what scan are you talking about



A faster reactions then spider man.

B better regeneration then wolverine.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> I dont understand how someone can ask for proof when I posted it and they said themselves they didn't bother looking.


And also im asking for proof that the lasers are Lightspeed because when i asked if they are LS no one seemed to answer.

If your not claiming them to be lightspeed then how fast do you think the said lasers are moving?

I provided numbers in my post. I feel that you should do the same.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

first off what's spiderman's *CONSISTENTLY ESTABLISHED* reaction speed


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would you assume theya rent lightspeed, did they not act like normal lasers or something?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> And also im asking for proof that the lasers are Lightspeed because when i asked if they are LS no one seemed to answer.
> 
> If your not claiming them to be lightspeed then how fast do you think the said lasers are moving?
> 
> I provided numbers in my post. I feel that you should do the same.



look lets sto pfocusing on only the lasers when he has MANY other feats on page 4, where I also have a calc, why not read it instead of saying I provided nothing.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Why would you assume theya rent lightspeed, did they not act like normal lasers or something?



it's because some people claimed they are star war/trek fake lasers, even though they acted as real lasers.


and speed assuming this bs of hypersonic plus is true it wont work the same for reaction


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

guess which team Kabuto is on


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> first off what's spiderman's *CONSISTENTLY ESTABLISHED* reaction speed



I posted some reaction feats on page 4 and I think there is some more around 5 or 7


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Lol Who cares?
> 
> This isn't about him, this is about Kabuto.



That's the point of power/speed scaling.

I thought you guys had a problem with scaling as in there was a part in there that was grossly inaccurate....?

It looks pretty straight forward.

It's not even close to the debatability of speed scaling of Bleach top tier characters that OBD deals with in the meta.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

I seriously hope this "laser doding" your not talking about the scan where the guy states that spiderman is moving faster than his targeting computer.

Because other than that i dont see anything even remotely laser like.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

do you even know who that "guy" is?


also what about the rest of his feats like dodging bullets that move 4,000 feet a second at a few yards away?  or dodging lightning or reacting to the hulks movement?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Why would you assume theya rent lightspeed, did they not act like normal lasers or something?



Mainly if its depicted like this:



> _*Does it behave like a real laser? Some guidelines for determining this:*
> 
> a) If you can see the beam visually (without some kind of super sensing equipment or such), and it is not moving through a diffuse medium (examples: a cloud of dust or fog), then it is not a real laser, as real lasers are only visible at the emitter, the target, or if you are standing in between them.
> 
> ...


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> do you even know who that "guy" is?


Doesnt matter who he is, even if the lasers are real lasers if the targeting computer can lock on of course he wont hit spidey. Doesnt mean he actually dodged the lasers themselves. 



hammer said:


> also what about the rest of his feats like dodging bullets that move 4,000 feet a second at a few yards away?


As stated much earlier on 4000 feet a second is about mach 3.5 which isnt even hypersonic.



hammer said:


> or dodging lightning


The scan of "dodging" the lightning looks more likes hes continuously moving and knows where to and where not to move do to his spider sense.  He doesnt just stand there and dodge it like he can do with bullets. If you show me a scan of him dodging lightning after it was fired then maybe youll have a case. 



hammer said:


> or reacting to the hulks movement?



Link removed

This isnt even a fight its just peter narrating how fast he is. Id bet money that the next scan shows peter somewhere else and not still fighting hulk.  Id love to see him try to do that to current hulk.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Spidey wins.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Lol Who cares?
> 
> This isn't about him, this is about Kabuto.



If someone has an ultra fast object ( in this case lets use a baseball) and they throw it fast enough to hit the flash (Whos LS+), then another character dodges the same ball that hit flash would you assume they are slower than flash?

*Obvious rebuttal*: "Well this thread isnt about flash so why bring him up?"

Its the same thing here. 

The fact that someone hypersonic (Kakashi) couldn't dodge an attack that someone else does (Kabuto) = him the person who dodged it (Kabuto) having better reactions. Its that simple. 

Hopefully you can comprehend simple logic.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

furthermore that scan strongly suggest that you only need to be 40 times faster than a normal human to dazzle the hulk which is completely bull


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

the movment of the bullet is not what the speed we are looking at, what we are looking at is how fast peter moved out of the bullets way he has to be faster then mach 3.5 to move out of a bullets path at 13ish yards and get out of sight. yes his spidy sense went off but if he was slower then the lightning it would not matter if he has spidy sense or not he would be hit for being slower then lightning he needs the speed or his spidy sense is useless.


then there is this which is pretty straight forward, learning martial arts by one of the best in the marvel world.



I will get follow up scans for his kung fu




projectcapsule said:


> furthermore that scan strongly suggest that you only need to be 40 times faster than a normal human to dazzle the hulk which is completely bull



I assume you would need to be far better then 40x a human to dazzle the hulk


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

there's some silly argumentation here regarding aimdodging.
If spider-man is casually super sonic, he already has superior speed to sasuke, and whether or not his laser and thunderbolt dodging feats are thanks to the spider sense, the truth of the matter is it is irrelevant to the debate, since Kabuto has no way around it



Waking Dreamer said:


> Mainly if its depicted like this:



Tropes aren't valid arguments


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Also, the rifle dodging feat accounts for no spider sense. The plot of the ongoing storyline involves how that particular skill of his was disabled at the time


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

banhammer do you know what threads have the scene where peter regains his spider sense?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

that's from the obdwiki

and people like sasuke and itachi are way over supersonic by now


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Tropes aren't valid arguments



OBD wiki is pretty outdated then.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> OBD wiki is pretty outdated then.



You're mistaking contextual guidelines with visual tropes.

The wiki is accurate. Your use of it in this situation is not


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

besides the laser was indeed continuous


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You're mistaking contextual guidelines with visual tropes.
> 
> The wiki is accurate. Your use of it in this situation is not



So how should it be used?

Other parts of the OBD wiki:



> _1. Is the speed ever stated? If it is stated to move at the speed of light, that is one piece of evidence in its favor. Of course, like any other statement, it must be evaluated based on reliability of the source and whether it matches visual evidence instead of just blindly accepted.
> 
> 3. If the speed of the laser can be established or calculated to be lightspeed (as in, shown to travel the same amount of distance in a given amount of time that light would). Of course, if this can be determined, it kind of undermines the point of claiming something is fast merely because it dodged a laser, since you have concrete numbers.
> 
> *Keep in mind that even if a laser is determined to travel at lightspeed, it is still possible to aimdodge it, so a scene of the beam heading towards something and someone moving before it hits are required.*_


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> there's some silly argumentation here regarding aimdodging.
> If spider-man is casually super sonic, he already has superior speed to sasuke, and whether or not his laser and thunderbolt dodging feats are thanks to the spider sense, the truth of the matter is it is irrelevant to the debate, since Kabuto has no way around it


No way around what? His spider sense? With speed equal it comes down to reaction speeds only right?

If thats the case Kabuto has to many ways to deal with spidey. 

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Whats he gonna do when a light bomb goes off that robs him of his sight and makes extremely high pitched noise goes off? This will set him up to be attacked from snakes in all directions when hes horribly disorientated.

Then its sound genjutsu for the win.

Unless you can show me a scan of spidey using his spider sense when his other senses are being attacked.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> besides the laser was indeed continuous


But they couldnt lock on. So whats your point?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

they couldn't lock on because spider-man has faster reactions then a computer, which means that using his reactions he will web kabuto


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

> Whats he gonna do when a light bomb goes off that robs him of his sight and makes extremely high pitched noise goes off? This will set him up to be attacked from snakes in all directions when hes horribly disorientated.



The blue things on peter parker's eyes are reflective lenses


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

can't seriously believe your argument is "kabuto can use a flash grenade"

Also, blindness has no effect on spider combat whatsoever anyway, so what is this argument even meant to accomplish?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> The blue things on peter parker's eyes are reflective lenses


like it would get that far with spidy-sense


Banhammer said:


> can't seriously believe your argument is "kabuto can use a flash grenade"
> 
> Also, blindness has no effect on spider combat whatsoever anyway, so what is this argument even meant to accomplish?



because its not like if somehow he is blind he has some sort of sensory to danger


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> they couldn't lock on because spider-man has faster reactions then a computer, which means that using his reactions he will web kabuto



The fastest thing I have seen the webs catch in the thread are a missile and some bullets which are no where near the speed of the arrow that Kakashi couldnt dodge that Kabuto effortlessly dodged. So no the webs wont tag him.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

wait... your saying the missiles are slower then an arrow? surly you jest.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

or kabuto could just use his sound based genjutsu 
cue people claiming speedbleetz before kabuto has a chance to do it


hammer said:


> wait... your saying the missiles are slower then an arrow? surly you jest.


an arrow made up of chakra


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

All I see here are a bunch of people who cannot admit to their second rate character getting beaten.

And I thought Narutards were out of the OBD.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

nobody cares
go back to posting youtube vids 24/7


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

The webs can catch bullets, iron man, super sonic speedsters, and of course, are AOE so therefore dodging isn't a realistic option


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> can't seriously believe your argument is "kabuto can use a flash grenade"
> 
> Also, blindness has no effect on spider combat whatsoever anyway, so what is this argument even meant to accomplish?


Did you even read scan 4? 

Its more than just light, it causes vibrations in the air that make your bones feel like they are rubbing together which paralyzes you and the loud noise impairs your sense of hearing.

Kabuto had to liquify his bones in order to move freely, Spiderman cant do that so how would he counter it?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

^precog



projectcapsule said:


> or kabuto could just use his sound based genjutsu
> cue people claiming speedbleetz before kabuto has a chance to do it
> 
> an arrow made up of chakra



im not claiming speed blitz im claiming once kabuto gets tayuya out his spider sense will go off and spidy will use his webbing.


your point?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> or kabuto could just use his sound based genjutsu



After Parker joined Horizon Labs, he has since invented a set of viabrium based earplugs that activate to block sound based attacks on his brain such as those used by Hobgoblin

This of course assuming he isn't wearing his Future Foundation suit in the first place, which is a stupid assumption


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

kabuto can shift the landscape to his favor to block the webs

or uses his sound based genjutsu to paralyze him(apparently spidey has some earplugs so this is not a viable option anymore)


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Once again:





Roman55 said:


> All I see here are a bunch of people who cannot admit to their second rate character getting beaten.
> 
> And I thought Narutards were out of the OBD.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Also, that genjutsu is known to be broken by a strong sensorial input. Such as one cause by the spider sense.
Point is double moot


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 All youve been doing this whole thread is dick riding Hammer and repeating/agreeing with everything hes said.

Do you actually have anything constructive to add to this thread?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> kabuto can shift the landscape to his favor to block the webs
> 
> or uses his sound based genjutsu to paralyze him



A spider-man has a helmet that blocks out sound


B. a strong sensory can undo the genjutsu 

C. peter gets warned of said jutsu before it is used.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Did you even read scan 4?
> 
> Its more than just light, it causes vibrations in the air that make your bones feel like they are rubbing together which paralyzes you and the loud noise impairs your sense of hearing.
> 
> Kabuto had to liquify his bones in order to move freely, Spiderman cant do that so how would he counter it?



You mean, like this guy




The but of all spider man villain jokes?

Yeah, you're just digging yourself deeper and deeper


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Roman55 All youve been doing this whole thread is dick riding Hammer and repeating/agreeing with everything hes said.
> 
> Do you actually have anything constructive to add to this thread?


You know I did.....earlier when the thread was actually not a zombie.

But since you're too lazy to even look at past pages and since I don't give a darn anymore .....


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

fuck it
kabuto summons manda v2

/thread

edit: double checked the op and it's restricted

meh I'm pretty sure whatever kabuto has spidey will have a counter seeing how vast his comic feats are so


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

What the fuck is that


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> ^precog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exactly would pre cog help his bones stop feeling like they are rubbing together and getting paralyzed? 

Also Kabuto has the advantage of numbers (snake army) and versatility. Spidey will have to deal with attacks from all sides.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> fuck it
> kabuto summons manda v2
> 
> /thread





JayDox said:


> Distance: 50 meters
> Restrictions: Speed is equal. *No Manda 2 or Edo summonings. *
> Location: Central Park in New York
> They are both in character
> ...


Shut up. Seriously.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Reverbium: A experimental metal based from the well-known Vibranium
    Spidey Stealth Suit and the Noise reduction headphones: Technology capable of warping light and sound around it, making it invisible. From it, Peter Parker created the special headphones.
    Apogee Space Station
    Spider-Sense Inhibitor: A special machine to "turn off" Spider-Man's spider-sense and similar powers.
    Spider-Armor MK II and the Special motorcycle helmet: A impact and bulletproff suit, from it, Parker created the special helmet.
    Cryo Cube 3000: Capable of froze living creatures and tissues without any harm
    Anti-Spider virus serum: Capable of remove arachnid powers like Spider-Man's.
    Breakroom of Tomorrow: A room containing a 24 hours future version of it.
    Anti-Vampire suit: A suit created specifically to combat vampires
    Anti-Zombie suit: A suit created specifically to combat zombies
    Anti-Ghost suit: A suit created specifically to combat ghosts
    Anti-Werewolf suit: A suit created specifically to combat werewolfs
    Spider-Glider: Similar to the Goblin Glider.
    Retardant Gel: A special gel designed to contain objects with two different types of temperature, maintaining the cold area hot and the hot area cold.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> How exactly would pre cog help his bones stop feeling like they are rubbing together and getting paralyzed?
> 
> Also Kabuto has the advantage of numbers (snake army) and versatility. Spidey will have to deal with attacks from all sides.



by telling him what will happen before it happens maybe? pre cog kind of has that effect


----------



## Es (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> fuck it
> kabuto summons manda v2
> 
> /thread



More like you shut up go in the kitchen and make me a sandwich


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Kabuto summons Manda II

Peter dumps a couple of cryo tubes into the snake's brain

Profit


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone on the naruto side actually read page 1?

@banhammr dem cubes


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You mean, like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He shoots directed blast though. 

If it were the same with Kabuto then I would have Spidey just move out of the way just like bullets and aim-dodging lasers.

However Kabuto's is more of an omni-directional bomb.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

ah es the obd poster boy for dickriding


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> anyone on the naruto side actually read page 1?


All of this is due to people not reading the damn thread and going HUURRR DURRRR KABUTO.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys, Horizon Spider vs Sm Kabuto




How does it go?


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You mean, like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference between Shocker and Kabuto is that Kabutos attack has massive AOE and shockers doesnt. And  how many times has shocker actually hit spider?

Precog or not once the blast explodes Spidey isnt going to have enough time to escape the vibrations AOE.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Shut up. Seriously.



you were two minutes late 
go back to posting youtube vidz


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

> He shoots directed blast though.



You haven't been reading enough spider man stories


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Hey guys, Horizon Spider vs Sm Kabuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well as this


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

and gifs too, at least that way you can conceal your stupidity


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> you were two minutes late
> go back to posting youtube vidz


I seem to recall you posting YT vids on about 90% of your convo posts.

Shut up.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> You haven't been reading enough spider man stories



So what's his AOE and how does Spidey counter?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> and gifs too, at least that way you can conceal your stupidity



I find ti funny you call us stupid when you claimed kabuto wins with manda, when it is banned.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyway, not only he has already beaten Schocker dumping mass of AoE, he also has beaten the much more powerfull vibration users like ones that used quake armor to beat up doctor Doom or something
These guys could take down buildings with this technique, much superior to kabuto

But those are older stories.
As it turns by the way, modern parker has a vibranium adjusted suit that deflectes that, as well as a third generation unstable molecules suit that also absorbs this type of energy


Anyway, why don't I go on the attack instead and demand for you to proove these vibrations work on someone with peter parker's super strength and bone density?


----------



## Es (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> ah es the obd poster boy for dickriding



I'm not the one desperately trying to fit in the OBD convo


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

I like you Es.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I seem to recall you posting YT vids on about 90% of your convo posts.
> 
> Shut up.



I just negged you with my convo log which is tantamount to 0.1% compared t your 244 posts (LOL)



Es said:


> I'm not the one desperately trying to fit in the OBD convo


LOL I had a grand total of 7 posts in there

how desperate is that


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I just negged you with my convo log which is tantamount to 0.1% compared t your 244 posts (LOL)


Wow.

I'm touched.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> As it turns by the way, modern parker has a vibranium adjusted suit that deflectes that, as well as a third generation unstable molecules suit that also absorbs this type of energy
> 
> 
> Anyway, why don't I go on the attack instead and demand for you to proove these vibrations work on someone with peter parker's super strength and bone density?



oh shit a vibraniaum suit 

BECAUSE CHAKRA ARROWZ ARE FASTER THEN MISSLES.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Projects seems to have his jimmies rustled in yet another thread.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

weren't you the one who instigated a flame war in my profile and then just vanished after being proven wrong


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

I post all these scans and all I get from everyone is a calcs for kakashi and calcs made by UNKNOWN.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Distance: 50 meters
Restrictions: Speed is equal. No Manda 2 or Edo summonings.
Location: *Central Park in New York*
They are both in character

Scenario 1: Spider Man thinks Kabuto is some random super villian, no knowledge for either. SM lasts for only 10 minutes
Scenario 2: Same except Spider-man has read Kabuto's page on the OBD wiki
Scenario 3: SM last for 25 minutes and both have read the wiki's.

How goes this?

Lets all post youtube vids 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE2rGdRUP6w[/YOUTUBE]

But seriously lack of knowledge and the fact that hes in character really hurts Spidey. Hes more likely to say a witty remark and get genjutsud (he doesnt even know what genjutsu is) much less that he can get put into one just by hearing a sound.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> oh shit a vibraniaum suit
> 
> BECAUSE CHAKRA ARROWZ ARE FASTER THEN MISSLES.



That's okay, as shown in Black Panther, vibranium blocks magic as well.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh hey about that dar log



Yep.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> weren't you the one who instigated a flame war in my profile and then just vanished after being proven wrong



I don't know, it depends. Are you an easily frustrated cunt?


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Distance: 50 meters
> Restrictions: Speed is equal. No Manda 2 or Edo summonings.
> Location: *Central Park in New York*
> They are both in character
> ...


are you trying to find a way for kabuto to win now?


Banhammer said:


> That's okay, as shown in Black Panther, vibranium blocks magic as well.



lul chakra













I can go all day.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Distance: 50 meters
> Restrictions: Speed is equal. No Manda 2 or Edo summonings.
> Location: *Central Park in New York*
> They are both in character
> ...




Ladies and gentlemen I present to you



Le frustacion


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I don't know, it depends. Are you an easily frustrated cunt?


>instigator
>calls me frustrated

yep


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> >people using shit from the Naruto Battledome
> >don't bother reading thread and won't let it die
> >idiots saying stuff without reading thread (looking at you Cthulhu-versailles)
> 
> OBD 2012


This sums up this thread


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> oh shit a vibraniaum suit
> 
> BECAUSE CHAKRA ARROWZ ARE FASTER THEN MISSLES.


Explosions are indeed faster than missles and the fact that Kakashi could react to one but barely the arrow means that the Chakara arrows are indeed faster.

Also Kakashi reacted to a missile as well.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> >instigator
> >calls me frustrated
> 
> yep



It's a simple question, are you not. It provides an answer to the question you asked me.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Also Kakashi reacted to a missile as well.


Okay I'll play the Narutard game.

Scans now.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

anyways I've already conceded this thread a page ago



projectcapsule said:


> fuck it
> kabuto summons manda v2
> 
> /thread
> ...


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

Why I need to repeat my self,Spidey is not gonna get beaten by genjustu,when it only effecs the 5 senses and spidey sense is much likly to be a 6th sense.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Explosions are indeed faster than missles and the fact that Kakashi could react to one but barely the arrow means that the Chakara arrows are indeed faster.
> 
> Also Kakashi reacted to a missile as well.



prove to me that the magic arrows are faster


scans now




spider-man>galactus


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Explosions are indeed faster than missles and the fact that Kakashi could react to one but barely the arrow means that the Chakara arrows are indeed faster.
> 
> Also Kakashi reacted to a missile as well.







Hypersonic McGruber to the rescue!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 28, 2012)

Why are people name dropping Naruto Battledome as if it's supposed to mean something? Not like we give a shit about their style of doing things, nor about Wan Pisu BD or Burichi BD before some smart ass decides to be clever.

Anyway, Kabuto's speed is around the Sauce's and Itachi's speed tier. Problem here is that you really have to powerscale that since any speed feat Kabuto has is far few and in between. Considering his fight in SM mode hinged on anti-genjutsu and use of previously established moves from the Sound Four as well as some of his own. In terms of reaction speed feats, he's screwed compared to Pete's showings.


----------



## Nazirul Takashi (Aug 28, 2012)

I think this is the first time I saw projectcapsule getting butthurt.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

weren't you the post count obsessed guy in the convo
bwhahahahaha


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Okay I'll play the Narutard game.
> 
> Scans now.


Shows that you didnt read my post at all or you wouldnt be asking. The miss

I read through the whole thread except for the long list of scans for spidey, hence why i asked smart ass.

Lets look through 2 of Kakashi's reaction feats.

Here Kakashi reacted to and stopped an explosion from Deidara at close range.

Sakai Yuji

Sakai Yuji

Sakai Yuji

According to this a typical C-4 explosion expands at a rate of 26,400ft per second.

louis vuitton handbags
*
Here he reacts to and dissipates a missile from an extremely close distance. (Notice how close it is to Chouji before its erased)*

Sakai Yuji

Sakai Yuji

Sakai Yuji

Yet he could just barely react to Susanos arrow while Kabuto did it effortlessly.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Spam Combo is a perfectly legitimate gentleman's sport


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Like I said before Projects, it depends on your answer. Or are you just afraid of the truth?


----------



## Es (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> weren't you the post count obsessed guy in the convo
> bwhahahahaha



An yet he's less of a butthurt cunt apparently at least


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

yes we know he reacted to a magic arrow but can you prove it is faster then missiles?

also magic clay as real c4 lmao


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Here Kakashi reacted to and stopped an explosion from Deidara at close range.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Shows that you didnt read my post at all or you wouldnt be asking. The miss
> 
> I read through the whole thread except for the long list of scans for spidey, hence why i asked smart ass.


So that means I can ignore what you just posted because It's a long list of scans?

Okay then.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Reacting to an explosion is such a valid trope


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 28, 2012)

We do explosion out running feats as valid speed despite the explosions being unquantifiable?

Also the fact we have no choice but to scale Kabuto is nothing short of hilarious.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Es said:


> An yet he's less of a butthurt cunt apparently at least



you're still here? what do you want, a pos rep?
you don't have anything to contribute in this thread


Some sort of zombie said:


> Like I said before Projects, it depends on your answer. Or are you just afraid of the truth?



it has been 3 months, get over it


----------



## Nazirul Takashi (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> weren't you the post count obsessed guy in the convo
> bwhahahahaha



At least I'm not a butthurt troll.

Inb4lock


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

Just like you then Capsules.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

didn't chris rock out run an explosion in head of state?


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> yes we know he reacted to a magic arrow but can you prove it is faster then missiles?
> 
> also magic clay as real c4 lmao



If you want to play that game, go to google and type in the speed of an explosion and feel free to share the numbers.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Just like you then Capsules.



just you and the red shirt
I've actually argued my side


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

The speed of an explosion varies depending on what it's made of.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> just you and the red shirt
> I've actually argued my side



If I wanted my comeback I'd have wiped if off your moms chin.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Fake explosion horrible logic.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> If you want to play that game, go to google and type in the speed of an explosion and feel free to share the numbers.



making a speed calc for a person based on an explosion is unquantifiable


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> So that means I can ignore what you just posted because It's a long list of scans?
> 
> Okay then.


I bolded the area you needed to read but i guess you need to be hand fed. 


Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

A we dont know what the bomb is made of besides chakra 

B  we dont know how far they went

c  we dont know how much time passed.


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> making a speed calc for a person based on an explosion is unquantifiable


How so? If Kakashi was able to react and dissipate the explosion hes obviously faster than it.

Im going to ask you a serious question, how did Kabuto dodge the same arrow Kakashi couldn't if he was slower than him?

*waits for you to avoid the question*


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> I bolded the area you needed to read but i guess you need to be hand fed.
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



Fake explosion, horrible logic


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

already explained why


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)

These 2 people are super fast


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> you're still here? what do you want, a pos rep?
> you don't have anything to contribute in this thread



lol, bribing



hammer said:


> didn't chris rock out run an explosion in head of state?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

hammer said:


> A we dont know what the bomb is made of besides chakra


How does that even matter when an explosion of that size would be hypersonic and the bare minumum?



hammer said:


> B  we dont know how far they went


Look at the 1st scan and see where guy Neji and Lee are only a couple feet away from the explosion and in the next scan they are right near Kakashi. 



hammer said:


> c  we dont know how much time passed.


Based on how close they were even if 1 second passed they would all be dead at that range.

And besides everyone here knows Kakashi is hypersonic so ill ask you again how did Kabuto dodge the same arrow Kakashi couldn't if he was slower than him?

And you avoided the question just as i expected.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool guys don't look at explosions

Logically the first thing kakashi did was looking


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Cool guys don't look at explosions
> 
> Logically the first thing kakashi did was looking



PUT THE BUNNY IN THE BOX!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW5Y6CluAM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT9fBxNpUKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> Cool guys don't look at explosions
> 
> Logically the first thing kakashi did was looking


Instead of posting usless scans why dont you post the scans of Spidey fighting against people with the massive vibrations you were talking about.

And some scans of Spidey actually surviving these said vibrations.


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> How does that even matter when an explosion of that size would be hypersonic and the bare minumum?
> 
> Look at the 1st scan and see where guy Neji and Lee are only a couple feet away from the explosion and in the next scan they are right near Kakashi.
> 
> ...


you can not prove that it is speculation a magic explotion can not be compared to reality.

thats assumptions we need a time frame and even without one it is more then one second.

nobody here except you believe that.

no I did not avoid the question because it is based on your calc which can not be proven.


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Instead of posting usless scans why dont you post the scans of Spidey fighting against people with the massive vibrations you were talking about.
> 
> And some scans of Spidey actually surviving these said vibrations.



I don't have to. Third generation unstable molecules suit already absorb that type of attacks
But I'll do it anyway
Just as soon as you post scans of Kabuto's jutsu working on an opponent with a vastly superior bone and muscle density


----------



## killfox (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol damn i tried to neg ban hammer but i actually repped him


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to see kabuto harm something as strong as vibranium


lul negging banhammer for proving things


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 28, 2012)

Banhammer said:


> lol, bribing



lol, reading comprehension fail


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2012)

gotta say the array of gadgets I've seen here for Spidey would make Batman proud

anti-everything

he takes it



Deidaras explosion stuff isn't sorted out yet, so don't use it


----------



## Kurou (Aug 28, 2012)

killfox said:


> Fake explosion horrible logic.



Considering you're using a magical chakra explosion as a speed feat for someone they might as well be dodging a fake explosion. What don't you understand about this being an unquantifiable trope? It's even worse in this case since the material in question doesn't have a verifiable speed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone is mad.

For the record, I'd be OK with hypersonic Nic Cage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXIoBnu2MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Aug 28, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> gotta say the array of gadgets I've seen here for Spidey would make Batman proud
> 
> anti-everything
> 
> ...



anti sound helmet+ anti zombie suit vs kabuto?


----------



## Naruko (Aug 28, 2012)

Spam sorta rhymes with ban...hmmm.


----------

